# My Baby Button



## HardRocker (Feb 23, 2004)

My cat reciently had to be put to sleep. He had Auto Immune Disorder. He was born with it. It is where the his immune system started to attack the body. We tried everything. Every shot-medicine. nothing helped and he was in so much pain and was suffering so much. He lost his fur. It got to where he couldn't breate so my mom said she would take him. We all knew it had to be done. I felt like so bad-Like I hadn't spent enough time with him.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Have fun at the bridge Button!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It sounds as if Button was born into a very loving home, Diana. We always wish we could have done more for our pets, but my guess is that you gave him as much loving attention as a cat could want. I know how much it hurts you, but please don't feel guilty. You did what you could do, and your family made loving choices. Treasure Buttons memory. You won't forget him, but the pain will become bearable in time. God bless you.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. RIP Button.


----------



## HardRocker (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks guys. It helps having people to talk to about it. People who understand what I mean.


----------



## Empath (Jan 23, 2004)

Many of us here have had to face the same situation, although most of us get to enjoy the company of our cats for a little longer. Though the time may have been short, the love shared was abundant.

Sometimes I think it's the love we have that drives us to take in these darling creatures as a family member. We have so much love that if we don't offer and share it, it would feel like we're going to explode.


----------



## MartianDust (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi,

I too am really sorry for your loss. But you did all that you could. The trouble is with pets is that they do usually out live us and I think if I spent 30 yrs with one of my cats I'd still wish I'd spent more time. But I am sorry that your cat was born with this. 

My cat died nearly 2wks ago now and I was very upset, so I do understand. Perhaps one day you might like another cat/kitten? Specially one that perhaps needs a good home as yours sounds very caring and loving. And that was, I'm sure what your cat appreciated most of all........the love and the care. 

It will get better. Just try and think positive. 
*hugs*
Marisa


----------



## HardRocker (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks again. I'm feeling much better now. My kitten (Bear) now fills a lot of my time and she is Button's baby. I have a little something to remember him by at least. I just hope Auto Immune Disorder isn't heredity. Thanks again and hugs 4 all!


----------

